# Bottle Filler



## bobtruetken (Jan 17, 2014)

Just wondering how many of you have a spout bottle filler. One that has 3, 4, 5, or 6 rods. I was thinking about getting one but after talking with several people, I am not sure anymore. I was told that it really speeds bottling up if you are doing big batches, such as 30 or more gallons. Because of the several gallons left in the reservoir, you have to syphon that off to bottle that.

If you don't mind, please give me your experience, opinions on the spout fillers, thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2014)

Unless I was doing single batches of 75 gallons or more I wouldn't consider it.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree that unless you are doing over 30 or 40 gallons at a time, a vacuum bottling setup is the way to go.


----------



## rendezvous (Jan 17, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> I agree that unless you are doing over 30 or 40 gallons at a time, a vacuum bottling setup is the way to go.



I agree too ,I just did about 1400 bottles with one. I timed it at 17 seconds per bottle. 

Greg


----------



## triebenbach07 (Jan 20, 2014)

this is my vacuum system. I think I might have $80 invested

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151583865233051&set=vb.509903050&type=3&theater

I have tubes inside the neck of the bottle to set the proper head space.


----------



## hammernuts (Mar 27, 2014)

*Filler tip*

Does anyone have photos/suggestions on how to make the tip for vacuum filling bottles?

Thanks in advance,
Dan.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2014)

Buy it at Presque Isle Wine Cellars.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 28, 2014)

triebenbach07 said:


> this is my vacuum system. I think I might have $80 invested
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151583865233051&set=vb.509903050&type=3&theater
> 
> I have tubes inside the neck of the bottle to set the proper head space.



never considered doing so many at one time. That would save time.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 28, 2014)

Might I suggest that you look into getting an Enolmatic filler? They run just a bit more than the price of a 3 spout filler. There are other advantages (like degassing) and it can be used to do a transfer racking as well. 

I own 2 of them. They are great!


----------



## Norske (Mar 28, 2014)

We use the 2 bottle express fill. Here is a link to it so you can read about it. 

http://morewinemaking.com/products/xpress-fill-level-filler-2-spout.html


----------



## triebenbach07 (Mar 28, 2014)

triebenbach07 said:


> this is my vacuum system. I think I might have $80 invested
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151583865233051&set=vb.509903050&type=3&theater
> 
> I have tubes inside the neck of the bottle to set the proper head space.



I have since redesigned the vacuum circuitry with the addition of a few valves so that I can have 5 bottles filling and simultaneously swap out another five, switch a few valves and repeat.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree with JohnT, get yoourself an enlomatic filler and don't look back. I started making wine in 2009 and it took me until this year to make the purchase. I regret not purchasing sooner.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 31, 2014)

No offence - 
It appears to be quite loud and it seems to take alot of time to fill up those several bottles ?


----------



## triebenbach07 (Apr 1, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> No offence -
> It appears to be quite loud and it seems to take alot of time to fill up those several bottles ?



In reality, it's not that loud and it is still much faster than a gravity feed siphon.
and for the price, I feel it is a great option.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 1, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> No offence -
> It appears to be quite loud and it seems to take alot of time to fill up those several bottles ?


 

VPM, 

I do have to agree with you on the noise especially if you are running two of them, but filling takes about 8 seconds. 

The one pain that I have is that the wine is sucked into the bottle with a lot of force that causes frothing in the wine. I have to take the approach of doing an initial fill, set it aside to allow the froth to settle, then "top off" the bottle to the appropriate level. 

This is not so bad if you run two of them and have to people filling. One person does the "initial fill", then slides the bottle down to another person who does the "top-off".


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 1, 2014)

JohnT

Well Then it does not seem to make sense to do it that way - ?
I can bottle in less than 15 seconds per bottle and it is exactly the same exact height every time. No need to go back and top off or clean bottles due to spillage. 

Please Pm me and hopefully I will be able to help your bottling process go much smoother


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm confused or missing something. Are we talking about the Enolmatic? I have three of them. One I use and two I picked up that are nearly 100% I got cheap. Yes it is a little noisy but It fills perfectly every time. If John is filling a bottle in 8 seconds I think he needs to turn it down a bit. I fill in about 15 seconds, same level every time and no foaming. Plus I am filtering and bottling at the same time. That's my take on the Enolmatic!!

Now for the AIO. I also was given a chance use this. It was quiet, accurate and simple to use. It's half the price of the Enolmatic. You cannot filter and bottle in one step. Customer service is awesome. I highly endorse this unit. 

My personal Conclusion. If your on a budget, making less than 100 gallons a year, looking for ease of use and able to talk to the owner in person for guidance, Pick the AIO. If your making large volumes of wine, you place a value on your time, you filter all of your wine before bottling, and price is no object The Enolmatic is for you. The Enolmatic is used by many small wineries or wineries needing to do a small batch. I would call it the Cadillac of bottlers for home use.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan 

I believe the discussion is about this pump in the youtube video - 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151583865233051&set=vb.509903050&typ e=3&theater


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2014)

AHH Ok. sorry about that.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 2, 2014)

Dan, 

I could dial it down, but then bottling would take me longer. Also, the enolmatic will fill to exactly the same level if (and only if) you have exactly the same dimension of bottle. If you have a variety of bottle shapes (or heights), then you need to adjust the machine each time. 

Over the years, I ended up with a "Grip it", "Rip it", and "Tip it" approach.
Perhaps that is not the most efficient way.


----------



## triebenbach07 (Apr 2, 2014)

I have nothing against the higher dollar pump systems. Simply setting the pump on a piece of foam greatly reduces the noise factor. I have filtered and bottled wine in one step with this cheap pump. The head space is consistent. I agree that it isn't as fast as the Enolmatic, but as a one-man operation and after revising the vacuum circuitry, the bottling keeps up with my ability to cork bottles. 

Also, you can turn on the vacuum and ignore it for a few moments while the bottles are filling and cork the previous round. No need to pay attention to each bottle.

I've only had issues with frothing once when the wine was not properly degassed.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Dan,
> 
> I could dial it down, but then bottling would take me longer. Also, the enolmatic will fill to exactly the same level if (and only if) you have exactly the same dimension of bottle. If you have a variety of bottle shapes (or heights), then you need to adjust the machine each time.
> 
> ...



Slow down cowboy, you not running the Welches 500 here. It's all about patience!


----------

